# tug Antic



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

has anybody infomation on this tug, i know she was p.a.s portsmouth dockyard based, and been told she took part in the suez crisus 1957 mick


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Mick,
She was at Portland for a time, not sure of a date but maybe during the early 60's ish. I have a pic of Her but can't upload it. if You want it I can Email it.


----------



## thamestug (Jun 7, 2008)

ANTIC W141 A141
Assurance class
Built 1943 by Cochrane and sons, Selby. L156' B35'. D16.6'. 630grt. Speed 13 knots 1350ihp 3cylTE BP13.5tons single screw.

1943-1945 on loan Royal Netherlands Navy. 26-1-1948 Tender to HMS Excellent [RN crew]. 1956 Xferred to CD Portsmouth. 1959 Xferred to Portland and later Rosyth. 14-11-1969 left Rosyth in tow of Ironsider to Hughes Bolckow, Blyth for demolition.
Believed originally named ANT.


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks for the offer tony i have a photo, it is the story of her time in the suez i was interested in, i was told she was fired at and had the scars on her stucture Mick


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

there is a picture of antic in the tug gallery under h m t antic alex would you like a copy i can email onei cant find the picture so it looks like i didn't upload it will do that next alex


----------



## mickyc123 (Jul 13, 2008)

hi alex good photo you put in gallery i have one in navy colour, iwas told a lot of stories about her during my time with p.a.s cheers Mick


----------

